# break barrel question



## whitebassbenny (Nov 6, 2007)

hey, Im new to this website. I have been checking it out alot this week and i have to say it's pretty nice and everyone seems to know what they are talking about and seem nice.

well heres the question.

I was looking into some break barrel guns like the Crosman Quest 1000X and acouple other and they seem to have some type of sight where it breaks. I was thinking about getting one with a scope on it and was woundering if i would be able to take the sight off of where it breaks or can it not be done ? Im coming from using a pumpmaster 760 with a cheap $10 scope

This gun would be used for squirrels.

I wanna spend under $150 and im might take a ride up to cabelas tomorrow.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

i think the storm ( quest ) is a good shooting gun. i rweturned mine...but the gun was a good shooter. if you buy on e( $99 at wally world ) $106.87 total ) spend your extra cash on a good scope.the scope they give you isint worth the metal its made out of.


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

not sure if you can take the sights off but my friend had a crossman quest and it was not accurate with a scope I think the hinge was loose good gun but the stock was soft wood and the sight busted off my friend was pretty hard on guns he dropped it a few times. It was a nice gun when used with the sights I killed a few squirrels with it. if you have the choice get the .22 version

have you thought of a benjimen sheriden they are pneumatic (pump up) the .22 goes 675 fps and the 177 goes 800

I was going to get the .22 but instead I bought a rws model 34 .22 cal


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

well i had the storm XT its similar with hard wood no the scope sucked...but ive used scoped pellet guns and shot squirells at 40 yards and under
this just dident work....

if you can
look for a pellet gun thats 700FPS or below for hunting. 500-700 is good. i found a chinese gun thats 600FPS for $43...its cheap, real hard wood...and it jsut works...


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

:withstupid: why would you look for a weak pellet gun grays are tough as he11


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

because anything pellet wize over 700FPS starts to get un acurate at distances. i read it on here look for it.. but after 700FPS pellets start to go off... even rifled ones.

700 is plenty for a sq... look in to a pump master 760 or pump master 77.... they are decent guns. the quest is awsome...

but at 20 yards in my back yard...it jsut frustrated me with and without the scope.
id get it 0ed in and 3 or 4 shots later it would trail off up and left


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

bmxfire37 said:


> because anything pellet wize over 700FPS starts to get un acurate at distances. i read it on here look for it.. but after 700FPS pellets start to go off... even rifled ones.


 :withstupid:

maybe thats your experience but why would they make so many 1000fps break barrels if they were all inaccurate


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

its not the fact of that... its the fact of distance. it says online and in the book...after 33 feet the acc. starts to decrease. im not saying anythng about it. but with a lower FPS you can go further. with my 600 i was going 40-50 yards and killing squriells.... i think the storkm (quest ) is best for rabbits and stuff. its a great gun, im just filling in what i know. like i said i took mine back. and my 760 is still blowing hard!i think the quest would be a great rabbit gun in the thickets


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

so your saying a slower pellet will be better for longer shots

faster pellets have less of an arc therefore are better for long range shots also they carry more energy at long distances

how would a slower weaker pellet gun be better for long range squirrel hunting? :eyeroll:


----------



## Aces1295 (Nov 26, 2007)

bmxfire37 said:


> because anything pellet wize over 700FPS starts to get un acurate at distances. i read it on here look for it.. but after 700FPS pellets start to go off... even rifled ones.


This is simply not true. I own a gamo hunter, which is a break barrel air rifle very similar to the crossman quest. The problem with spring air rifles is that they take a bit of time to break in. Most of the "combo" sets (air rifle plus scope) come with an inadequate scope as well. I spent around 170 on my air rifle, and put a 45 dollar beeman scope on it and can group at a half inch at 25 yards, and around an inch at 40 yards. Most of the accuracy problems in a spring air rifle work themselves out after around 200 shots. They're well worth the money.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

im just passing info i found on here, way back in the section. im all about 1000FPS guns


----------

